# Planned parenthood sell fetus parts



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I already suspect where this will go, but wanted to get the feel I already know from most here. HOW INSANE IS THIS STUFF! Yes, I meant to yell. Get money to advocate abortions, they should all be put to trial for murder!! I may be in the minority, but its not God's way. jmo 

There may be a thread on this already, then disregard.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Seriously? For what?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't really know, but the fact that they sell human body parts, ie. for money, disturbs me. Especially those that cannot defend themselves! OK, I'm going off on a rant, my bad. Thought selling body parts was the realm of third world countries.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't expect to get any replies to this. I'm Catholic, but concur with birth control. How the hell does my mind work?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Is this something you just came up with or was there a link to something that confirms this?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Probably something to do with stem cells if anything.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not even close.....GOP Congresswoman: Investigation of Planned Parenthood 'Is Not Enough' Take from it what you will.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What's the big deal? They were just going to throw it out. Why don't we tax it?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't wish to berate, but we should all try to keep up on current events.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

"Current events" is such an open ended term. Which do you want me to keep up on, the real ones or the media driven crap?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Mish said:


> What's the big deal? They were just going to throw it out. Why don't we tax it?


Spoken like a true liberal. Forget about morals, can we make money off of it!?? Sad, Sad, very sad state of affairs. jmo. I'm done with this one. Wish I never started it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Spoken like a true liberal. Forget about morals, can we make money off of it!?? Sad, Sad, very sad state of affairs. jmo. I'm done with this one. Wish I never started it.


Relax! I was just getting you fired up.

When you put a price on something everything changes. I am Pro Choice and ok with stem cell research but I'm not ok with selling body parts. Now death has become a forgone profit machine.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

For those who have not caught on with this story yet, a doctor that works within the Planned Parenthood frame work, the same group that gets tax dollars, is caught on tape speaking with someone from a watchdog group, purporting to represent a Pharma middle man company, to obtain "fetal tissue". The doctor during the taped conversation was chowing down on a salad and wine and very matter of factly described the process of the abortion and how they could tailor the procedure to crush the skull yet save the heart, lungs, kidneys, liver etc for harvesting. Cost involved would be reimbursement for packaging and transportation etc. The interview/meeting took 2 hours and was caught on tape. Illegal to sell body parts, but she alluded to how the law could be "skirted" to keep the transaction legal. And that "things" happen during the procedure, wink wink, nod nod.

Without looking into the whole matter in depth, I'm doubting that any illegal transaction took place. However, the ethical and moral line with a strong majority of the population was probably crossed, using tax dollars. At one point in the tape the good doctor described doing a 17weeker. That is second trimester. She is a step away from Kermit the baby killer, he is doing life. Congress and states have launched investigations


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Whatcha expect from Government sanctioned murder!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Titan6 said:


> Whatcha expect from Government sanctioned murder!


On a similar theme, have you seen the Hillary ads with Margaret Sanger and Hillary the Admirerer? Don't know if they will get any traction during campaign season, but they are compelling.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is done in a grizzly and most despicable way. The organs are harvested while the baby is still alive in the womb. Suck away the legs and pelvis. cut out that liver, heart and the kidneys then suck out the rest. The heart functions at 6 weeks. We have a bunch of Josef Mengelas running around being defended by people who call those horrified by this Nazis. This is FUBAR.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> This is done in a grizzly and most despicable way. The organs are harvested while the baby is still alive in the womb. Suck away the legs and pelvis. cut out that liver, heart and the kidneys then suck out the rest. The heart functions at 6 weeks. We have a bunch of Josef Mengelas running around being defended by people who call those horrified by this Nazis. This is FUBAR.


I wish i could be there when the big guy judges them over the murder of innocents.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Is this really a SURPRISE to anybody? A bunch of GHOULS and MURDERERS calling themselves "Planned Parenthood" are not only promoting infanticide, but are also advocating harvesting body parts from the dead unborn babies!

Sounds like something from a 1950s Vincent Price horror movie, times 1,000.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm ashamed to be in a country that allows this to happen. Leaves me speechless.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> What's the big deal? They were just going to throw it out. Why don't we tax it?


There are several BIG DEALS

1. Planned Parent hood gets Billions from WE THE PEOPLE -

2. They are suppose to be NON-Profit

3. Only humans have BODY PARTS... In order to sell these as HUMAN Body parts they have to admit that the BABY is a Human

4. They are selling Body parts!!!! (somewhere around $300)

5. The are purposefully killing the Baby in a way to insure that the body parts are not broken/hurt

6. If they are Making money from this - and they admit they are - it mean they are TRYing to do more abortions

7. Body parts from more mature BABIES may well be worth more money so that is a reason to fight against the 20 week ban


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Planed Parenthood has never been anything but a money making sham. Passed off as a non profit that has make sinful amount of cash for all involved in it. They have no morals nor do they care one bit about helping women. They want to abort as many babies as they can and get paid. 
Just as the have tried to pass them self off as providing free health care for women is all a bunch of BS.

For planned parenthood Death has always been about profit.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The truth of Planned Parenthood has always been known by those who wanted to know, with no help from the main media or liberal politicians. 
One has to wonder though, why now? after all these years. The great white throne of judgement will be a terrible thing. 

Isaiah 49:15 Can a woman forget her sucking child, that she should not have compassion on the son of her womb? yea, they may forget, yet will I not forget thee.

Psalm 139:16 Thine eyes did see my substance, yet being unperfect; and in thy book all my members were written, which in continuance were fashioned, when as yet there was none of them.

Read the whole Psalm 139, I love it.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I would bet a LOT of money that Planned Parenthood has been harvesting dead baby body parts for MANY YEARS, and making MILLIONS in the process.

It makes me physically ill just typing those words. 

God Bless the 50 million babies who never got to love and be loved, grow, learn, celebrate birthdays, worship God, pursue their dreams, become productive citizens, fall in love, have their own children and grandchildren, and pass on with dignity. 

Every one of these 50+ million human beings have ascended to heaven, to touch the hands of God.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok so planned parent hood denied it. But wait here they are talking body part prices. How long can you support these sick butchers for profit.

Second video shows Planned Parenthood doc haggling over price of fetal body parts | Fox News


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

before you bring GOD into this mess remember HE gave us free will -if he didn't want it to happen it wouldn't even the devil does GOD's bidding.
as far as selling fetus parts hell no I think it is wrong and they should be prosecuted and hung. 
as far as abortion goes -I believe in free choice - i'll leave it at that and no amount of convincing will change my mind.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This is sick. It's making me feel like I am going to puke.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just wait until the undesirable citizens are rounded up into the reeducation...oopps I mean FEMA camps. Hire a few Joseph Megulas and the harvest begins to enable payments to feed the rest. If you do not respect life in the beginning (abortion) and do not respect life in the end (Obama Care), you will not respect it in the middle, which is the bottom of the slippery slope. What these so called doctors are doing is evil by any reasonable standard. Thier ethics are so corrupt that they promote this as a service to humanity and the masses go along with it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

327,000 abortions last year 77% were Black/Latino maybe there is a conspiracy....
Then there's this:
Chop Doc Shock: I Want A Lamborghini


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That many minds gone to waste, one of them throughout the years may have found a cure for cancer.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> before you bring GOD into this mess remember HE gave us free will -if he didn't want it to happen it wouldn't even the devil does GOD's bidding.
> as far as selling fetus parts hell no I think it is wrong and they should be prosecuted and hung.
> as far as abortion goes -I believe in free choice - i'll leave it at that and no amount of convincing will change my mind.


Remember that the never-ending battle is ALWAYS between good and evil; between God and satan. Do not blame GOD for the murders of 50+ million unborn babies. SATAN is responsible. To believe otherwise is an abomination.

Is it God who takes the life of a child who dies of cancer? Is it God who takes the lives of a young family involved in a horrific car accident? Is it God who took the lives of 3,000 people on September 11, 2001? Is it God who took the lives of the school children in Connecticut?

OF COURSE NOT. SATAN is responsible. Period.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We will all have our judgement day. I almost feel pity, almost, for those that are not God fearing! jmo. May they rot in Hell.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> We will all have our judgement day. I almost feel pity, almost, for those that are not God fearing! jmo. May they rest in Hell.


You are more compassionate than I. Those whom behave in extreme vile and evil manner without repentance deserve what judgment they receive.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

It won't be long, and the liberal turds at Amazon and e-Bay will be selling fetus parts and auctioning them off to the highest bidder.

I hope the coffee is REALLY HOT in hell.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Remember that the never-ending battle is ALWAYS between good and evil; between God and satan. Do not blame GOD for the murders of 50+ million unborn babies. SATAN is responsible. To believe otherwise is an abomination.
> 
> Is it God who takes the life of a child who dies of cancer? Is it God who takes the lives of a young family involved in a horrific car accident? Is it God who took the lives of 3,000 people on September 11, 2001? Is it God who took the lives of the school children in Connecticut?
> 
> OF COURSE NOT. SATAN is responsible. Period.


what battle? the devil knows what going to happen does he not? so who does he serve? God maybe. who's will binds him GODS maybe. who's going to destroy him GOD maybe. who is going to tell him go play, you got this much time GOD maybe.
fool yourself all you want. that's what the devil wants. NOTHING HAPPENS UNLESS GOD WILLS IT PERIOD.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You do realize that the videos that came out are from an anti abortion group, right?! Those videos were edited to make the people look exactly the way they wanted... like monsters. I would like to see the unedited version of the videos.
The simple reason why the right?s latest Planned Parenthood crusade is so outrageous - Salon.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> NOTHING HAPPENS UNLESS GOD WILLS IT PERIOD.


I would say..nothing happens unless God *wills it* or *Allows it*....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> You do realize that the videos that came out are from an anti abortion group, right?! Those videos were edited to make the people look exactly the way they wanted... like monsters. I would like to see the unedited version of the videos.
> The simple reason why the right?s latest Planned Parenthood crusade is so outrageous - Salon.com


I don't know anything about editing film or crusade.  I just know that killing a baby in the womb is wrong.

I'm simply amazed that so many black mother's abort their baby's every year. And that is only part of why the "black lives matter" movement is so stupid.
SHOCK: More black babies aborted than born in New York City | The American Mirror


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> You do realize that the videos that came out are from an anti abortion group, right?!
> 
> Those videos were edited to make the people look exactly the way they wanted... like monsters. I would like to see the unedited version of the videos.
> 
> The simple reason why the right?s latest Planned Parenthood crusade is so outrageous - Salon.com


You realize that the article you reference was written by a PRO-ABORTION group and they edit the information to make you see things a certain way?

I am certain the video was edited... but the fact remains the lady was having wine and nibbling on a salad while happily discussing the best way to crush the life out of an unborn human being in the best manner to preserve the organs for sale....

but hey it is all for the advancement of science (and money)... right

REMOVED NAZI VIDEO


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> You realize that the article you reference was written by a PRO-ABORTION group and they edit the information to make you see things a certain way?
> 
> I am certain the video was edited... but the fact remains the lady was having wine and nibbling on a salad while happily discussing the best way to crush the life out of an unborn human being in the best manner to preserve the organs for sale....
> 
> ...


Just a question...
If tomorrow the cure for cancer came from research that came from a fetus...would you use it if you or a loved one became ill?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> Just a question...
> If tomorrow the cure for cancer came from research that came from a fetus...would you use it if you or a loved one became ill?


I reject the premise of the question - which is that the cure WILL come from killing unborn babies... We do not know that! 
and frankly, today we use things that were learned from the NAZI death camps and their experiments - You can not put the knowledge back in the box.

SO - the fact that MAYBE a benefit will come out of this does not make it less EVIL - and it is EVIL. It will always be evil. 
This question of using the benefit was hashed out after WWII... the germans did many experiments on poles, Russians, Jews, Gypsy, and others... Everybody reading this post has benefited from those experiments - but I do not think anybody would condone them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

from the Nazi Experiments we have...
I am not going to list them....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just a question...
> If tomorrow the cure for cancer came from research that came from a fetus...would you use it if you or a loved one became ill?


I would rather wait until the baby reached adulthood and if they become a detriment to me, abort them at that point.

(Just kidding people)

But seriously, has anybody who has had a child (mother or father) gone to the doctor for a checkup and the doctor says, ''You have a healthy fetus girl! No, they use the term baby. But we all know its easier to kill a fetus than a baby.

(or a puppy but not a cat...just kidding again people, ease up)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Abortion isn't going anywhere whether you agree with it or not. Why not make that loss of life into a possible stepping stone to saving a new generation. Let the life live on by providing for someone else?

I'm not even going into the Nazi stuff. I don't believe it's the same situation. BUT, I would love to hear your side of that. If you don't want to hash that out in the thread, feel free to PM me. =)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To rip, alive, a baby from its mothers womb is morally reprehensible to begin with.
Then to crush, tear and dismember that baby's body in such a way as to "harvest" tissue is vile, evil, disgusting, and sociopathic. This is not a field of wheat that is being "harvested", but a living being that can feel pain.
Anyone who could do that is a monster. Who should receive the same treatment as the Nazi doctors in Aushwitz, in my opinion.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> Why not make that loss of life into a possible stepping stone to saving a new generation.


Valid question...

1st it is ILLEGAL to sell human body parts.. lets get that out front first

SO what we see happening is the result of people trying to make money....do not be fooled into thinking it is about research or medicine.... yes the baby parts are being used for research but the reason they are using them is because people are seeking a profit.

look at China - they allow the sale and use of prisoner parts.... what happens - you have money, you are type o- and you need a health (body part x)... China can find a defiant O- Christian that is breaking the law and TADA - you got a new liver/heart/kidney

SO making the loss of life into a benefit... well that is just another way of asking, *does the end justify the means?*.. my answer NO - each person must answer for themselves-but do not be fooled, your answer about the means does not change the fact that MURDERING a UNBORN little CHILD by crushing its head or injecting a needle into the eye and then the brain is pure evil. Just as evil as the Nazi's that burned, froze, amputee, and poisoned innocent people in order to do research....


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would say..nothing happens unless God *wills it* or *Allows it*....


You are absolutely, 100% incorrect. Satan is very powerful, and satan wins many "battles".

God does not "will" or "allow" satan's disciples to do the evil they do.

God performs deeds that can be described as "miracles", and he waits for people, both good and evil, to notice. He waits for his children to honor and respect him.

There are people who satan has firm control of, and they are, truthfully, lost forever.

Notice how I purposely don't capitalize the "s" in the word "satan"? I refuse to give satan ANY respect.

You do your best, and God will do the rest. Live your life by that simple statement, and you won't be disappointed.

BELIEVE. God is on call 24/7.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Mish said:


> Abortion isn't going anywhere whether you agree with it or not. Why not make that loss of life into a possible stepping stone to saving a new generation. Let the life live on by providing for someone else?
> 
> I'm not even going into the Nazi stuff. I don't believe it's the same situation. BUT, I would love to hear your side of that. If you don't want to hash that out in the thread, feel free to PM me. =)


I will pray for your soul. You have lost your way, but you are not lost. There is always hope, and salvation.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe the good doctor was having a fetal liver and fava beans with a nice chianti.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe this response should have went in another forum, Hoyer: 'I Reject Any Premise that Planned Parenthood is Harvesting Fetal Organs, or Body Parts'. Is this guy brain dead or what? Caught red-handed talking about harvesting body parts, and he says it never happened? What type of buffoons are we electing then re-electing?? We are our own worst enemy! jmo. There's some special kinda stupid out there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A society that allows babies to be killed as a convenience to the mother should not be surprised that in the decades since Roe v. Wade made it legal has seen the value of life so cheapened that now people kill each other in the streets over trivial matters.

I am glad I'm in the autumn of my life. This country will most likely either be a dictatorship or an anarchy in 50 more years. The American experiment squandered by liberal progressives.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just a question...
> If tomorrow the cure for cancer came from research that came from a fetus...would you use it if you or a loved one became ill?


So you're saying the end justifies the means!!! Peddle your snake oil elsewhere!  Hard to prove a negative.  I guess the same goes for my post.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the cure for cancer has already been found. 
you people keep reverberating about the devil well the pharmaceutical companies are in his pocket already.
$$$ makes the world go around so much so that it is hard for a person living in the USA to live without it. 
religion that has been an issue for like ever-look at all the different belief's just in the Christian half then add all the different Muslim belief's Jewish ect. ect. -
the one thing they all agree on is there is a GOD and there is the devil. 
abortion - I believe in free choice would I have one if I was a woman doubtful but that doesn't give me the right to choose for another person. This is the problem it is called control.
I don't believe in cloning or harvesting organs just to prolong our short life a few more years just what I believe.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not hiding from you guys!! I've just had a busy day. I'll reply to all this tomorrow. 
Oh and thank you for the prayers!! I need them.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, we pray for you and others as well.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> You are absolutely, 100% incorrect. Satan is very powerful, and satan wins many "battles".
> 
> God does not "will" or "allow" satan's disciples to do the evil they do.
> 
> ...


You are 100% incorrect. God is in control.. he may allow others to have control, but never sovereign control. satan had to have permission to attack Job and had to get different permissions to go from taking his property to attack his body.

If God is not in control (Perfect will or permissive will) then he is not almighty.

satan only has the authority given him by Elohim..no more no less.. and God is in control of that. nothing satan does or will do is hidden from God and God can stop or allow things as HE sees fit.

if your God is not in control of everything - you might as well be an atheists .

read this- then lets debate the topic http://www.amazon.com/Does-Control-...619544&sr=1-1&keywords=god+control+everything


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> t
> abortion - I believe in free choice would I have one if I was a woman doubtful but that doesn't give me the right to choose for another person. This is the problem it is called control.
> I don't believe in cloning or harvesting organs just to prolong our short life a few more years just what I believe.


The person having an abortion is deciding for another person.

it all depends on when you think life starts...

some folks think it starts at inception, others when there is a heart beat - some take the stand that only when IT can fend for itself, age 8??

if you harm an eagle egg you get prison time for killing a eagle.... people realize that is an eagle...

we really have slipped as far as morals and human life.... as mentioned before - is it any wonder that people kill over shoes or cell phones...

people think life has no value


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I wont judge woman who think its ok to murder their child legally, we all will face our maker and im glad i wont have to explain to him why i killed one of his precious innocent creations that could not defend itself. I do feel we have already been judged as a nation and its not going to be a good outcome. Im waiting to see which politicians are getting kick backs from this horrible, illegal, immoral murdering of innocent children.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mish posed a very good question but no one has answered it.
If a cure for a horrible disease was found through research that used aboted fetus body parts and you or a family member had that disease would you take the cure?

It is a moral question and a very valid question. If you are morally against abortion (from conception on) could you morally use a cure that resulted from the use of the immoral act that you disdain?

In order to maintain your moral argument the answer would have to be no, but if a loved one is looking forward to a horrible suffering death could you allow that suffering to take place when the cure is available? A true conundrum.
I could deny myself the cure, but I don't think I could deny it from my wife or my children... tough question.

Good job Mish!  (you troublemaker) :love_heart:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> The person having an abortion is deciding for another person.
> 
> it all depends on when you think life starts...
> 
> ...


and who gave you the right to choose? are you going to raise the unborn child? take care of all of them? comparing an eagle egg to a human is ridiculous humans are not and endangered species as a matter of fact we are the reason many things went extinct. think on this every time you mow your grass how many insects lives did you just ruin? a life is a life no matter how small right?
if you make a law to ban something then later you need that something guess what? I would rather have a woman seek real professional medical care than a back alley coat hanger or worse -they will still seek that abortion even if it is against the law and against your moral code -we slipped because there are no real consequences to our actions - we slipped because nobody has the balls to just off the freaks committing those serious crimes. It is not that people think life has no value it is they think no one else's life has any value.
this case is the fact of that -and why I think free choice is better.
look I believe that the world would be a wonderful place if everyone would stop the violence and just get along with each other but that is not going to happen and is why I live by Si vis pacem, para bellum.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Mish posed a very good question but no one has answered it.
> If a cure for a horrible disease was found through research that used aboted fetus body parts and you or a family member had that disease would you take the cure?
> 
> It is a moral question and a very valid question. If you are morally against abortion (from conception on) could you morally use a cure that resulted from the use of the immoral act that you disdain?
> ...


I did answer that it was a big fat NO.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> we really have slipped as far as morals and human life....
> 
> people think life has no value


You talk about the importance of life. I love how society has chosen what life matters and which ones don't. We very much live in a LIFE FOR A LIFE world. Killing innocent people while in war or searching out terrorists means nothing. We don't even bat an eye at it. WHY? Because we might get one bad guy that will save another life down the line. We torture. We electrocute people or poison them to make peace for crimes. We turn our heads constantly when it comes to morals and death. Now, here we have a situation that we lose a life and can possibly save millions. We could make the loss mean something.

As for your idea that money is exchanging hands. I have hope that it's not making people crazy rich somewhere. Is it, I don't know. The numbers that we're being talked about in that last video seem on the low side and were said to be about transportation and storage. Is it true? AGAIN, I don't know. But it doesn't sound far fetched.



PaulS said:


> Mish posed a very good question but no one has answered it.
> If a cure for a horrible disease was found through research that used aboted fetus body parts and you or a family member had that disease would you take the cure?
> 
> It is a moral question and a very valid question. If you are morally against abortion (from conception on) could you morally use a cure that resulted from the use of the immoral act that you disdain?
> ...


It's a very tough question!!! I lost my mother to cancer. It wasn't one of those nice quick ones either. She suffered a great deal over 2 years. If there would have been a cure out there she would have gotten it!! That's just one story. There are people suffering from horrible diseases all over the world that this research could help. I think if you were watching a loved one suffer you would do what you could to help them...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> and who gave you the right to choose?


Elohim



Medic33 said:


> are you going to raise the unborn child? take care of all of them?


strawman argument



Medic33 said:


> comparing an eagle egg to a human is ridiculous humans are not and endangered species as a matter of fact we are the reason many things went extinct. think on this every time you mow your grass how many insects lives did you just ruin? a life is a life no matter how small right?


My point was that, WE see that the thing inside the egg is an eagle...with unborn humans the left refers to them as a fetus and does not value them



Medic33 said:


> if you make a law to ban something then later you need that something guess what?


strawman argument



Medic33 said:


> I would rather have a woman seek real professional medical care than a back alley coat hanger or worse -they will still seek that abortion even if it is against the law and against your moral code


There was very little illegal abortion death before Roe v Wade.

According to the Center for Disease Control in 1972 the death rate from abortions was only 39 in the entire country. These deaths were still a tragedy, and could have been avoided if the mother had chosen life, but it remains clear that the numbers are nowhere near the number that pro-abortion advocates would have you believe.

Also, in 1960, Dr. Mary Calderone, the medical director of the Planned Parenthood Federation of America revealed that, "about 90 percent of all illegal abortions are presently being done by physicians&#8230;Whatever trouble arises usually arises from self-induced abortions, which comprise approximately 8 percent, or with the very small percentage that go to some kind of non-medical abortionist&#8230;So remember&#8230;abortion, whether therapeutic or illegal, is in the main no longer dangerous, because it is being done well by physicians." Planned Parenthood admitted BEFORE Roe v Wade, that illegal abortions were only widely dangerous when they were self-induced.

Abortion is not safe now.

Almost every week there is at least one article on LifeNews.com reporting that a woman has suffered a botched abortion and 911 was called. Here are just a few examples from the past year:

01/22/12- Two women suffering from abortion related injuries in Alabama have to be physically carried down a trash filled alley behind an abortion clinic by paramedics, as there was no door big enough to accommodate a gurney.
01/11/12- A woman in Mississippi wins a $600,000 malpractice judgment after a failed abortion attempt left her with a life threatening infection.
01/09/12- A 28 year old woman is rushed to a Virginia hospital after a botched abortion left her with uncontrolled bleeding.
12/26/11- 911 is called after a California woman is injured in a botched abortion.
08/15/11- Operation Rescue obtains 911 calls regarding EIGHT women who required medical attention after botched abortions in Albuquerque, NM. One of the women died.
04/18/11- A 16 year old girl is rushed to a Washington hospital after a botched abortion.
01/11/11 - Boston paramedics are called to assist a woman suffering from complications due to a botched abortion.
01/19/11- Abortion practitioner Kermit Gosnell is charged with murder in the death of his patient, Karnamay Mongar.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> You talk about the importance of life. I love how society has chosen what life matters and which ones don't. We very much live in a LIFE FOR A LIFE world. Killing innocent people while in war or searching out terrorists means nothing. We don't even bat an eye at it. WHY? Because we might get one bad guy that will save another life down the line. We torture. We electrocute people or poison them to make peace for crimes. We turn our heads constantly when it comes to morals and death. Now, here we have a situation that we lose a life and can possibly save millions. We could make the loss mean something.
> 
> As for your idea that money is exchanging hands. I have hope that it's not making people crazy rich somewhere. Is it, I don't know. The numbers that we're being talked about in that last video seem on the low side and were said to be about transportation and storage. Is it true? AGAIN, I don't know. But it doesn't sound far fetched.
> 
> It's a very tough question!!! I lost my mother to cancer. It wasn't one of those nice quick ones either. She suffered a great deal over 2 years. If there would have been a cure out there she would have gotten it!! That's just one story. There are people suffering from horrible diseases all over the world that this research could help. I think if you were watching a loved one suffer you would do what you could to help them...


This is going to be my last word on this topic. For me I do not see a burden ending with abortion - I see missed time on the playground, birthday parties, warm baths, kisses good night, warm laps, and helping to make cookies...



Mish said:


> I think if you were watching a loved one suffer you would do what you could to help them...


I watched my mother die - and I can tell you that if somebody told me that killing a unborn child would help here be cured... I would not have done it...

let me change Mish's quote a little bit



Mish said:


> I think if you were watching a loved one starve you would do what you could to feed them...


so is killing another person ok in order to feed your family

it is all about what is OK to help somebody YOU KNOW live longer... or that is the HUMAN thought process

For me Abortion is murder, it is a sin, and it is a sin against the weakest of society.. the unborn... Jesus was pretty clear about taking care of the children....

It hurts my heart to even think about abortion...anybody that has ever held a small sleeping child on their lap, had a little one give them a goodnight kiss, or had a child cling tightly to their neck because they KNEW you would protect them - understands how horrible this crime of abortion is


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> This is going to be my last word on this topic. ]


I would like to thank you for participating in this discussion with me. Even though our opinions don't always agree, I always enjoy reading and respect your point of view on a given topic. =) 
Let's move on to happier topics, shall we?! Have a super afternoon!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This is very sick. But it sounds more like a made up sting type crime. You know if they actually sold the body parts heads would roll.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here you go can't make the stuff up. CA no problem with planned parenthood selling body parts. but they darn sure will go after anyone that exposes PP crimes.
California AG to review group behind Planned Parenthood videos | Fox News

Another example of how liberals apply freedom of the press.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's one for the ultra lib pro abortion folk to think about;

If you could determine that a baby in the womb (or fetus whatever you want to call it), is a homosexual, can you still abort it?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Slippy,
As long as it isn't human.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kill anything that may cause you problems is ok in this liberal world we live in. While they act like it is horrible to kill then sell the body parts they are really ok with it.
Long as it is dead and won't interrupt their life and someone else pays for it.
Taking 15 year old children off from school for an abortion during school and never consulting parents is just fine. We must protect the teachers that was having sex with after all.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A minor child needs parental consent to get any health care unless their life is threatened and then it requires a court order. They can't even inoculate a child without parental consent.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> A minor child needs parental consent to get any health care unless their life is threatened and then it requires a court order. They can't even inoculate a child without parental consent.


 No they do not they have been providing abortion to minors for years without consent . And yes they are selling the body parts.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is a general advisory:
Can I Have an Abortion without My Parents' Consent?

The answer to this varies from state to state. *Few states*, including California, allow minors (people under 18) to obtain an abortion without parental consent or notification. However, *most states require parental consent, notification or permission from a judge* (known as a "judicial bypass").


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Here is a general advisory:
> Can I Have an Abortion without My Parents' Consent?
> 
> The answer to this varies from state to state. *Few states*, including California, allow minors (people under 18) to obtain an abortion without parental consent or notification. However, *most states require parental consent, notification or permission from a judge* (known as a "judicial bypass").


 Well known that teachers will get a judges order just for the asking without even giving the child's real name Jane Doe order. We did a lot of work with real counseling centers and dealt with the wrecked lives of people this was done to . Something no one wants to talk about.
PP is about one thing killing babies to make huge profit.

http://www.newsrealblog.com/2010/03...r-old-get-abortion-without-parents-knowledge/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/21/abortion-rates-black-teens_n_2925427.html


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, I learned something new that has changed since I last looked into it.
Washington is one of a few states that have a "reproductive privacy act" that allows a minor to get an abortion without their parents knowledge or consent.
I thank you for the information an am shocked by it.
I live in Washington State and had no idea that they had invoked this health ruling.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> OK, I learned something new that has changed since I last looked into it.
> Washington is one of a few states that have a "reproductive privacy act" that allows a minor to get an abortion without their parents knowledge or consent.
> I thank you for the information an am shocked by it.
> I live in Washington State and had no idea that they had invoked this health ruling.


 This has been going on in many states for years. Even in States where it is against the law it still goes on all of the time. I can list links to horror stories all night long.
Cases of pimps bring minors in for free abortion no questions ask.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In states where it is illegal I would think that the law suits would wipe out anyone who was complicate. How hard could it be to prosecute these low life leaches?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> In states where it is illegal I would think that the law suits would wipe out anyone who was complicate. How hard could it be to prosecute these low life leaches?


 You would think so. But try it with a liberal court you get no where. In Wisconsin a teacher had taken two young girls to PP for abortions. Turns out in both case he was likely the father. But of course any real evidence was cut up and sold. He of course is still a teacher.
PP does not ask question they just want payment and they get it mostly from tax dollars . It has been shown over and over the is no low they won't sink to for PP .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another example f the crap going on. 15 year old sex change without parents consent. Are sickened yet even if ripping babies up and selling the body parts . Now the State will use your tax dollars for this.

Oregon allowing 15-year-olds to get state-subsidized sex-change operations | Fox News


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We, as a country, have sunk to the lowest possible depth. We care more about dolphins and whales than human life!! God save us!! How has human life become so cheap, and unrespected, and disposable?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

As goes the morality of a country; so goes the country.

We are morally broke.

I simply can not imagine my wife or daughters negotiating the sale of aborted baby parts.

Under duress I believe anyone will do anything.

The woman in the video joking about a Lamborghini in exchange will be executed in the town square once I am voted in a supreme chancellor.


----------

